# Atomizer Stand



## Stroodlepuff (6/4/14)

I am looking for something like this (This is actually perfect) to use for our atomizers which are used for juice tastings.

The guy that made these (Coliseum Vape Stands) Is no longer making them and I cannot seem to find anything this simple yet effective anywhere else on the web..

Any ideas? Preferably someone who makes them in bulk so I don't have to wait for it to be made and 510 connections to be sourced to put onto the stand


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

They look awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/14)

I was going to say @Stroodlepuff - if you find one, you may have to buy two of them. 

I think @Rob Fisher may also need a tasting stand for his stinky conversion facility...

Only kidding Rob.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (6/4/14)

Nice!! Can I please ask for everyone's old broken battery's.. want to make myself one. I just need the top of the old battery's


----------



## ET (6/4/14)

very cool


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/4/14)

So I took a chance and mailed him  He said he can still make me one would be made and shipped in a week and a half. Let me know if you want one Rob I'll get pricing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> So I took a chance and mailed him  He said he can still make me one would be made and shipped in a week and a half. Let me know if you want one Rob I'll get pricing



I would be really interesting in hearing a price Stroods! I do NEED one of them! Thanks!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/4/14)

will let you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

Also would like to know the price.

Purely for 'research' purposes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

